# GIVEAWAY! WINNER HAS BEEN CHOSEN! 10mill and 300 NMT



## Skeeve. (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello beautiful people! I've been super super lucky with my campsite, I've had Marshall and Raymond and sold them both, now I'd like to pay it forward! 

EDIT: THE RANGE OF NUMBERS ARE 0 TO 150
I HAVE CHOSEN MY NUMBER BEFORE POSTING!

Winner will receive 10,000,000 IGB and 300 NMT

I don't know how to do this really so I'm just going to have a guess the number and tell me what you may do if you win!  If no one gets it the fist day I'll leave it going until someone wins! Please only 1 guess a day!

Please state your guess at the top of your reply!
Good luck my treasures!

EDIT: I FORGOT TO SAY WHAT THE RANGE OF NUMBERS ARE IM SO SO SORRY!!!!!


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (Jul 1, 2020)

11

 and will use the amazingness to look for my dreamies and buy some things i could not afford =D


----------



## Milady (Jul 1, 2020)

2

I’d pay of my loans and buy some more pagodas! Thanks for doing this <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 1, 2020)

48, I'll use all that currency to buy stuff for my island and complete projects!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 1, 2020)

24! I'm gonna hunt for some more villagers!


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 1, 2020)

76

I'd pay off my loan and I'd buy a BUNCH of clothing! I'd use the NMT to search for Ken, Rasher or Flurry and maybe use it in exchange for NM Item variant colors!


----------



## niko2 (Jul 1, 2020)

27

Probably order a lot of expensive musical instruments lol


----------



## kellyngg (Jul 1, 2020)

65!

I would re-arrange my house as I am not happy with the way it looks! I would also go island hopping for more resources (running low on wood). Thank you for this! ☺


----------



## Pendar (Jul 1, 2020)

29

Will use to help my wife complete her island and if enough left to work on mine. Greatly appreciate your kindness and generosity, thank you.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 1, 2020)

26! 

I'd hunt for my dreamies with the NMTs and use the bells to buy some cool expensive stuff for my friends and villagers! Thank you for doing this, I appreciate the opportunity!!


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 1, 2020)

28!! I’ll be paying for relocations and bridges!


----------



## effluo (Jul 1, 2020)

13

The bells I would use for island renovation... again.
The NMT will go to friends that are still searching for villagers.

Thanks!


----------



## lemonzboy (Jul 1, 2020)

67


----------



## Gazer297 (Jul 1, 2020)

7
I would pay off my daughter's and sons house loans and then try and find the more rare items I have been looking for


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks for doing this; it is very generous of you.

My guess is 42.

I’d use the reward to hunt for Raymond, who I really want since I love cats and his design .


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jul 1, 2020)

84 :')

Entering for myself to finish renovating my town/find villagers as well as help my mom out with hers! <3


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 1, 2020)

My guess is 45! If I win, I would probably use the bells to help renovate my island (I just restarted and have a lot of buildings to move!) and the NMT to help me trade for items to decorate my island with c:


----------



## Luigibro (Jul 1, 2020)

15. I will divide all those nook miles with my kids! They play the game as well!


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello people! This was my first time posting a thing like this so i forgot to mention the range of numbers. 

0 to 150 please! 
 I'm really enjoying reading all your cute replies! <3 im so happy some of you want to spread the winnings to your friends and loved ones!


----------



## milktae (Jul 1, 2020)

My guess is 4! I’ll use the bells to pay for my loan and inclines, and share with my brother for his island


----------



## SarahSays (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi  

I guess 31!

I’d love the NMT to go hunting for the rest of my dream villagers! Fauna, where you at?


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

my guess is 20! i’d use the nmts to hunt for villagers!


----------



## grah (Jul 1, 2020)

88, I'll help my boyfriend pay off his loan and decorate his and my own town more, and help hunt for our dreamies


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm gonna guess 117

With the money I'd save it up for reconstruction of my town since I think I want to do some major changes, and the NMTs for trades or if I decide to buy another villager. Thank you so much for this generous giveaway!


----------



## Debeers (Jul 1, 2020)

108.
I will payoff the expansion loans and relocate all my villagers together so I don’t have to run all over the island to talk to them.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jul 1, 2020)

56
Buy some much needed things for my island
Tyvm for the giveaway


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 1, 2020)

97! I will finish paying of me and my sister houses and our island! Along with finding my dreamies on the way! Thank you for hosting this!


----------



## loveclove (Jul 1, 2020)

121 
Ty for doing this! I would pay off my loan


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jul 1, 2020)

99
I would use the bells to pay for inclines and bridges,and use the nmts to go island hopping for some dreamies.


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2020)

103! I would use the NMT to find my final villager, and I'd use the bells to buy crowns for my villagers among other things! Thanks for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## m i d o r i (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll guess 49 ! Thanks for the giveaway c: 
I would use the bells to move all my building around cause they're in the way and the nook mile ticket would be for villager hunting ^.^


----------



## Zerous (Jul 1, 2020)

131!
I'd use it to help my friend and I pay off our loans and buy some of the rarer items for our towns 
Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## AutomationAir (Jul 1, 2020)

99
Working on building up my dream island


----------



## Peter (Jul 1, 2020)

I guess 123 :- )

I'd love some bells to help pay off my habit of constantly moving bridges and inclines


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 1, 2020)

16

I would pay for items on my wishlist and finish fixing up my island!


----------



## Taj (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m gonna guess 136

id definitely use the bells and nmt to help my mom pay off her house loan and uh, replace cashmere with a normal looking villager


----------



## decamy (Jul 1, 2020)

42

Im going to finally move around all of my villagers' houses to make a neighborhood and make space for a forced perspective area in the back of my island.


----------



## Whitela (Jul 1, 2020)

149

Im going to use it to pay off all of my loans to tom nook and get fauna my last dreamie. Im also planning on hosting a mystery bag giveaway event and any extra in game bells and nmt i have ill use it for that


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 1, 2020)

I guess 136 :>
I mainly want to use it to gift people their WL items. Also decorating an island can get expensive ;u;

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



neester14 said:


> I’m gonna guess 136
> 
> id definitely use the bells and nmt to help my mom pay off her house loan and uh, replace cashmere with a normal looking villager


omg i just saw this


----------



## Bloobloop (Jul 1, 2020)

124! i’d use the prizes to help fund the redecoration of my town!


----------



## Midna64 (Jul 1, 2020)

119! If I win I would like to do a couple of trades and island renovations and continue to surprise people by paying for their expensive wishlist items ^^


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 1, 2020)

88!

I would use it to help me and my sister finish our wish lists


----------



## xBlackRosex (Jul 1, 2020)

135

I'd use the NMT's to go Villager Hunting.


----------



## Tutle (Jul 1, 2020)

91
TY for your generosity. I'd save the NMT and go hunting for villagers.


----------



## dino (Jul 1, 2020)

67! thank you for doing this < 3 i'd use these amazing funds to feel okay restarting my island (so i could buy back all the stuff i'll lose haha)


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 1, 2020)

13! I would use it to help renovate my island and to help others get items they want


----------



## kookey (Jul 1, 2020)

120! I’d finally hunt for my husband’s dreamies haha. He’s got some childhood favorites he’d love to have.


----------



## Taj (Jul 1, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> I guess 136 :>
> I mainly want to use it to gift people their WL items. Also decorating an island can get expensive ;u;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020
> ...


The same wavelength lmao


----------



## kaori (Jul 1, 2020)

127! I’ll use it to pay my loans and renovate bridges and inclines


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 1, 2020)

19!

I'd go villager hunting ^^ thx!


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 1, 2020)

111 

i would try to find hippeux


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll guess 0...which should coincide with my chances of winning this lol

On a side note, I'd use the NMTs to find Megan, while letting you keep the 10mil in bells to do another draw, that way multiple people win.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 1, 2020)

29! 
I'd use it to fund my animal crossing projects or art, or probably finding Audie when Snooty moves out!!


----------



## Sami913 (Jul 2, 2020)

30


----------



## kacchan (Jul 2, 2020)

21! im never lucky with giveaways but oh well >< trying my luck lol


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jul 2, 2020)

147

I'd use the IGB and NMTs to find dreamies for myself and my husband (and decorate our islands, as they're kind of barren) ^.^ this is the one game that both he and I are genuinely invested in ♡♡♡


----------



## seularin (Jul 2, 2020)

127 .0. (dunno if someone alr guessed that lolol)

i just reseted my island so this would rlly help ;v; but the giveaway alone is alr so generous; tysm <3


----------



## heartberry (Jul 2, 2020)

74!

Will use it to villager-hunt of course! And the bells for some renovations/expensive furniture :3


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 2, 2020)

99. Use the bells to pay off my loan. If I have extra, use it for moving buildings and bridges/inclines. Nmts would be used for finding the villagers I like of course. Ty for the giveaway btw. Very sweet of you to help ppl out.


----------



## queenetey (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> Hello beautiful people! I've been super super lucky with my campsite, I've had Marshall and Raymond and sold them both, now I'd like to pay it forward!
> 
> EDIT: THE RANGE OF NUMBERS ARE 0 TO 150
> I HAVE CHOSEN MY NUMBER BEFORE POSTING!
> ...


50. wanna turn my island into disneyland.


----------



## Polilla (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello, thank you for this giveaway!  

I would like to make something like a BugOff contest in my island and give prizes. And also pay my other house loans to make a hotel.

*My guess is 149.*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 2, 2020)

Number 33!

I would go island hopping for Judy (Raymond took me 329 tickets) then the rest I would try to help other people with their wishlists/loans etc.. paying it forward!


----------



## MayorGong (Jul 2, 2020)

Number 1! 
I will hunt for Raymond and it will be a big help since I just started re-doing the entire island ^^


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 2, 2020)

Heyoo, good guess's! A few people were really close!  im super surprised no one has guessed it yet. 

to help people not guess a guessed number here are all the guessed numbers

0, 1, 2, 4, 7, 11, 13, 15, 16, 19, 20, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 42, 45, 48, 49, 50, 55, 56, 65, 67, 74, 75, 76, 84, 88, 91, 97, 99, 103, 108, 111, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 123, 125, 124, 127, 131, 134, 135, 136, 137, 146, 149.


Updated! =3


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> Heyoo, good guess's! A few people were really close!  im super surprised no one has guessed it yet.
> 
> to help people not guess a guessed number here are all the guessed numbers
> 
> 0, 1, 2, 4, 7, 11, 13, 15, 16, 19, 20, 21, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 42, 45, 48, 49, 50, 56, 65, 67, 74, 76, 84, 88, 91, 97, 99, 103, 108, 111, 117, 119, 120, 121, 123, 124, 127, 131, 135, 136, 146.


Don't forget 149 it was someones guess, too bad I have to wait 'till tomorrow   Good luck to whoever wins!!


----------



## Kattea (Jul 2, 2020)

125! I would use it towards buying some dream villagers (Diana, Marshal). Might also give some to friends!


----------



## healingwind (Jul 2, 2020)

134
I have a lot of nmt to save for Judy


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 2, 2020)

My guess is 75

I would use the tickets to look for dreamies and share some tickets to friends so they can find their dreamies as well!


----------



## Pupperina (Jul 2, 2020)

127

I would use the bells to renovate my island and finish moving a few villagers around. I wouldn’t need the nmt so maybe raffle it to someone else?


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jul 2, 2020)

137 !

thank you for doing this ! I still have to find 3 villagers so I could totally use the NMTs


----------



## brangein (Jul 2, 2020)

55!


----------



## FyreNyx (Jul 2, 2020)

118 
I hope that is the lucky number!


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 2, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Don't forget 149 it was someones guess, too bad I have to wait 'till tomorrow   Good luck to whoever wins!!




You are a doll! thank youuuu!


----------



## Lattecakes (Jul 2, 2020)

Trying my luck with 77! Would use the money to move around buildings on my island and share the rest with my friends and little cousin. As for the nmts, I'd also share it with them so we can all find our dreamies together ^^


----------



## Lillin.reyes12 (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m gonna guess the number 3.
I would use the nmt to find my favorite villager bones<3 
For the bells I would move houses and shops around to get my island to exactly how I want it to be


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Jul 2, 2020)

My guess is 122
I'm on the hunt for Raymond so those tickets would be so helpful right now


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 2, 2020)

22.

I could possibly take over the world but I think I'll opt for dreamy hunting! Want to do my own youtube vid!


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

25


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jul 2, 2020)

100
I would also buy some wishlist items with the prize if I ended up winning.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jul 2, 2020)

122

I would buy Raymond to complete my island!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jul 2, 2020)

78

I would probably go island hopping to get some cute villagers for my cute island


----------



## Minou (Jul 2, 2020)

105 
Will use the reward to search for my dreamies! And buy seasonal diy!


----------



## Opal (Jul 2, 2020)

66 

I'd use the reward to hunt for my final dreamies or buy them.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 2, 2020)

72.
I would use the bells to help continue redesigning my island and the tickets to island hop to try to find Raymond and a couple other cat villagers like Mitzi!


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 2, 2020)

101 

I'd pay off my loan and I'd buy a BUNCH of clothing! I'd use the NMT to search for Ken, Rasher or Flurry and maybe use it in exchange for NM Item variant colors!


----------



## SarahSays (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ll be that person... I guess 69.

Still looking for Fauna and my other dream villagers! Would also love to island hop without worrying about miles for once!


----------



## lexa7 (Jul 2, 2020)

89!

I would island hop and buy a lot of clothes! Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Chynna (Jul 2, 2020)

150
Thank you for doing this.
I would use it to obtain items for my Island.


----------



## Sami913 (Jul 2, 2020)

32

Once again, this amazing!!

looks like it’s still going so this is my second day guess


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 2, 2020)

Second day guess for me is gonna be 132!


----------



## grah (Jul 2, 2020)

my second guess will be 64 ( ꈍᴗꈍ)


----------



## elizarose (Jul 2, 2020)

129


I would use the bells to pay off my final loan and the NMT to search for Lolly


----------



## lichia (Jul 2, 2020)

10 !

i'd use the bells to build all the bridges and inclines i need and buy some of the really expensive items! maybe search for pecan using the nmts? i've never actively searched for villagers on mystery islands!

and thanks for the giveaway


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> Heyoo, good guess's! A few people were really close!  im super surprised no one has guessed it yet.
> 
> to help people not guess a guessed number here are all the guessed numbers
> 
> ...


i already guessed 111 ;u;

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020

second day guess 99

for lobo (my favorite villager in new leaf)


----------



## Magus (Jul 2, 2020)

5 !

I'll use the money to finish paying my loan and the NMT for trading ^^


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 2, 2020)

69!

Give it to the gf to hunt for Judy


----------



## 0..Poppy..0 (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> Hello beautiful people! I've been super super lucky with my campsite, I've had Marshall and Raymond and sold them both, now I'd like to pay it forward!
> 
> EDIT: THE RANGE OF NUMBERS ARE 0 TO 150
> I HAVE CHOSEN MY NUMBER BEFORE POSTING!
> ...


Could I join the giveaway??my guess is 111. I have a ton of numbers that could relate back to that number, that's why I say that one!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 2, 2020)

Second day guess is 63!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 2, 2020)

My guess is 79. 

I would use bells to completely redo my island (moving houses and all is so expensive!). The nmt i would use to find villagers on mystery islands or perhaps trade for things on here!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 2, 2020)

It would be so, so amazing to win this giveaway! I am so poor because I just bought Raymond. And tysm @Skeeve. for doing this giveaway. It would majorly help one of these people. I would probably send some to my sister who just started the game and I would probably buy her Maple, which is her dream villager. I would also donate some to people looking for their dreamies to help them out! The number I guess is.....
77
I just saw that 111 guessed already lol


----------



## Polilla (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello, my second guess is 150


----------



## Bloobloop (Jul 2, 2020)

second day guess! i’m gonna say 107?


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm going to guess 134 

If I win I am going to immediately time travel to move out villagers I don't like that are currently on my island and get my dreamies! I will also use the money to upgrade my house and decorate my Greek themed island to its fullest! I just restarted a week ago from my five star island so things have been a little weird Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Milady (Jul 2, 2020)

Second day guess for me is: 86!

Thanks again!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 2, 2020)

First guess
51

I would use it to buy some fish tourney items and statues to decorate my island and donate the bells to people's loans and structures


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 2, 2020)

Can I guess 33. Just my lucky number  I don’t need anything just wanted to say how kind this is. 

If I win I will pick someone to give prize to


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 2, 2020)

My guess is 95! I hope it wasn't guessed yet (I looked through the thread but you never know I could've missed something >< )

Edit: I'd use the winnings to pay off my bridges and ramps and then help my little cousin who is just starting the game 

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## grah (Jul 2, 2020)

ooh who won?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 2, 2020)

@Skeeve. WHO WON?!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



Roxy10 said:


> Can I guess 33. Just my lucky number  I don’t need anything just wanted to say how kind this is.
> 
> If I win I will pick someone to give prize to


did u win? I am just guessing lol


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello everyone!   Thank you all for your guess's and cute replies!  I really want to give so many of you rewards, you are all so sweet!

So the Number i chose was..... *63!!! *

 CONGRATULATIONS @Pintuition !!! 

Feel free to DM me. 


Thank you everyone! this was really fun, i'd love to do another one of these in the future. If any of you beautiful people can give me ideas for draws or giveaways ill give you a little tip!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> Hello everyone!   Thank you all for your guess's and cute replies!  I really want to give so many of you rewards, you are all so sweet!
> 
> So the Number i chose was..... *63!!! *
> 
> ...


definetely an amiibo villager giveaway (if u have any lol) or a celeste items giveaway, or more bells (we can all use some)


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> Hello everyone!   Thank you all for your guess's and cute replies!  I really want to give so many of you rewards, you are all so sweet!
> 
> So the Number i chose was..... *63!!! *
> 
> ...


Omg! I never expected this! Thank you so much! My friends are going to flip!!! I can't wait to share it with them!


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 2, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> definetely an amiibo villager giveaway (if u have any lol) or a celeste items giveaway, or more bells (we can all use some)


i sadly dont have any of the cards  i do have a load of celeste items  lol thanks! so people like money and celeste items haha 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



Pintuition said:


> Omg! I never expected this! Thank you so much! My friends are going to flip!!! I can't wait to share it with them!


you are so so welcome, im happy you are sharing it with your friends!  DM me whenever you'd like


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> i sadly dont have any of the cards  i do have a load of celeste items  lol thanks! so people like money and celeste items haha


More nmts too to do dreamie hunting!! 
Definitely bells haha so much relocations, building bridges/inclines and also acquiring items like furniture and materials!!! Hope you do this soon again!!


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 2, 2020)

im curious everyone, what would you guys be more interest in? from all the items Celeste has to offer.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020

ill host another giveaway for them


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> im curious everyone, what would you guys be more interest in? from all the items Celeste has to offer.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020
> 
> ill host another giveaway for them


I’d personally like the star and space items!!


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> im curious everyone, what would you guys be more interest in? from all the items Celeste has to offer.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020
> 
> ill host another giveaway for them


If you really wanted to, you could host both! You could do a Zodiac set giveaway and then a Space set giveaway! But it's really up to you, because some of those items use quite a bit of star fragments


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 2, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> If you really wanted to, you could host both! You could do a Zodiac set giveaway and then a Space set giveaway! But it's really up to you, because some of those items use quite a bit of star fragments


Thats a great idea! I only need a few space items for the whole set so maaaybe ill trade for them and host both very soon! Thanks Xeleron!


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 2, 2020)

Skeeve. said:


> Thats a great idea! I only need a few space items for the whole set so maaaybe ill trade for them and host both very soon! Thanks Xeleron!


Send me a dm with the space items you're missing! I can check and see if I can craft them!


----------



## Skeeve. (Jul 2, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Send me a dm with the space items you're missing! I can check and see if I can craft them!


oh! your the beeeeest! _ will in a little okay! =3_


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 2, 2020)

I can help craft but will need help with materials


----------

